# 1951 Raleigh/BSA



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2015)

Been working on this guy for the past couple weeks. I have a few more things I need to do with it. I'm turning it into a vintage racer so it won't have the up right bars.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 18, 2015)

I shouldn't have looked......I shouldn't have looked! I've been itching to start on a project like this, but have been dragging my feet for some reason. This makes me want to get started! Very sharp! Are you building a clone (copying from an old ad)? I've been wanting to build a 1933 Raleigh R.R.A. for awhile now. The thought of taking apart good wheels in order to paint them just seems......tiring. I really should, though. Looking forward to seeing this done!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 18, 2015)

very nice i like it a lot nice job done on it     from bicycle larry


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2015)

The wheels weren't too bad. I have to true up the front wheel. As long as paint cooperates I can have the wheel taken apart, hub cleaned, wheel prepped, spokes cleaned and thrown back together in about a day. Mainly waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 18, 2015)

I've always wondered.....how do you paint the lugs separately?


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 18, 2015)

Great job,I really like the contrasting colors. The lugs really show nicely now.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 18, 2015)

really nice work - love BSA cranks


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 20, 2015)

I painted the lugs before the cream paint then taped them off and painted the frame. I had thought a while on the colors but I saw this one road bike that had the same colors but slightly different scheme. http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/1956-BSA-Golden-Wings-051.jpg


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 20, 2015)

Tires came in today and decided to mount them on there. Im really diggin the choice of tires for this bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 23, 2015)

Just about done, Just need to run one more cable and wrap the bars.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 23, 2015)

I had to temporarily hold the shift cable in the rear with a zip tie until I can find a decent cable bracket somewhere.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 29, 2015)

Pretty much done with it


----------

